# torque specs on easton ec70 handlebars



## David00 (May 26, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know what the torque spec is for the easton ec70 carbon handlebars? Thanks for your help. David


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Does it not say on the bar? I have Havens, but can't remember where I found the info.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

All stems that I have owned has the torque printed on the stem.

The torque is for the stem and doesn't change with aluminum or carbon bars.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ The more you know! :thumbsup:


----------



## David00 (May 26, 2016)

Ok, I'll have to look at the stem when I get home. Thanks


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

Stems are usually 5-6 Nm max.

https://www.bikethomson.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/StemInst.pdf


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

And don't forget the paste.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting note... I don't use carbon paste on any of my carbon parts and have experienced no movement, slip or issues. Others use paste and still have movement issues.


----------



## David00 (May 26, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks guys for the help


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Stems normally carry the torque spec, HOWEVER some bars also have a max torque rating. Always good to check both parts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's interesting. I have never seen or noticed a different torque specification on the bars themselves. I'll take a closer look next time.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ That's interesting. I have never seen or noticed a different torque specification on the bars themselves. I'll take a closer look next time.


For the most part it's limited to weight weenie parts. Most companies work around the 5nm torque spec as the common denominator.


----------

